# Crypter carte SD



## SoKalt (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je désirais crypter et protéger par mot de passer une carte SD d'1Go mais que les données soient accessibles depuis tous les ordinateurs à condition d'avoir juste le mot de passe. Pouvez vous me dire comment faire ?

Je voudrais également savoir si il est possible de partitionner la carte SD afin d'avoir un volume crypté et protégé qui contiendrait les quelques fichiers sensibles et un autre volume qui soit lui, tout à faire normal.

Et est ce que çà fonctionne de la même façon si je veux le faire avec un clé USB ?

Merci d'avance.

edit: Note, j'ai un MacBook Pro 15" early 2011 sous OS X 10.6.8 (et bientôt 10.7 je l'espère )


----------



## val212 (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
Les autres ordinateurs sont des mac uniquement ou des pc ?


----------



## gmaa (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir

On peut créer un .dmg en lecture seule avec utilitaire de disque.

Par contre l'accès est public... pas de mot de passe demandé au montage...

Les cartes SD peuvent être partitionné comme les clefs USB avec utilitaire de disque.

Mais protéger une partition ne semble pas possible.

Ce sujet est abordé dans 1 autre fil 
 "Commenrendre un DD externe accessible en lecture uniquement?"


----------



## val212 (19 Juillet 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> On peut créer un .dmg en lecture seule avec utilitaire de disque.
> 
> ...



Le protéger par mdp c'est possible il suffit de sélectionner un cryptage 128 ou 256 bits et il demande un mdp.


----------



## gmaa (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Ben oui, j'ai vu mais... je me suis fait avoir! 

On ouvre le dmg sans qu'aucun mot de passe ne soit redemandé!... sous l'utilisateur qui l'a créé.
J'ai transporté le .dmg ailleurs et là, le mot de passe a été demandé. 

Si j'avais changé de session (d'utilisateur) j'aurai vu aussi...


----------



## SoKalt (19 Juillet 2011)

Eh bien en fait j'aimerais que ma carte SD/clé USB soit lisible autant par les PC que par les Mac (j'ai les 2 et je ne m'en servirais pas forcément que chez moi). J'aimerais également qu'il demande un mot de passe aussi si on veut ouvrir l'image disque avec ma session.
Mais est ce qu'il est possible de protéger le volume par mot de passe sans forcément devoir passer par les image disque et donc pouvoir lire/écrire tant que l'on veut à partir du moment où l'on a entré le mdp ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## gmaa (19 Juillet 2011)

J'ai pas de PC...

Pour qui est du mac on peut, par le partage et permissions, interdire l'écriture sans authentification.


----------



## SoKalt (19 Juillet 2011)

En entrant le mot depasse pour la première fois, j'ai décoché la case pour enregistrer le mdp dans le trousseau et il me demande quand même le mot de passe donc c'est parfait. Je testerai sur le PC quand je le ressortirai  et je vous dis quoi


----------

